# uncured paint (vehicle, wheel)



## josepad

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo del inglés (Canadá) al español (México) un texto sobre partes automotrices.

En esta sección hablan de las ruedas (wheels) y rines (rims).
Lo siguiente sería un defecto del rin:
"...uncured paint on the hub..."

Lo que no entiendo es "uncured", nunca lo había visto relativo a pintura. "Hub" lo traduzco como "maza" (parte de la rueda que se monta sobre el eje).
Ojalá me puedan ayudar a traducir "uncured".

¡Gracias!


----------



## Marxelo

Sí, se habla de curado de pinturas. En este caso sería una *pintura no curada*.


----------



## josepad

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## josepad

Marxelo said:


> Sí, se habla de curado de pinturas. En este caso sería una *pintura no curada*.


 
Gracias Marxelo!

¿Y qué significa que una pintura no está curada?


----------



## Loitey

Lo que traduces como Hub es correcto ,Es la maza o sea el centro de la rueda donde vá el tapacubos o Taza para nosotros los Rioplatenses . Pero eso de pintura no curada realmente no lo entiendo .¿ A que tipo de pintura se refiere ?


----------



## josepad

Loitey said:


> Lo que traduces como Hub es correcto ,Es la maza o sea el centro de la rueda donde vá el tapacubos o Taza para nosotros los Rioplatenses . Pero eso de pintura no curada realmente no lo entiendo .¿ A que tipo de pintura se refiere ?


 
Loitey:

Estoy en las mismas, ojalá alguien nos explique.

Saludos.


----------



## Marxelo

Hay unos cuantos enlaces que hablan del tema. Les dejo un ejemplo.


----------



## Marxelo

Por lo que pude leer, el *curado* es un proceso mediante el cual se logra la polimerización de la resina de la pintura. Hay diversos métodos (calor, radiación UV, etc.). Eso lograría un mejor acabado de la pintura. Las pinturas pueden o no ser sometidas a ese proceso dependiendo de sus propiedades químicas y su composición.


----------



## Loitey

Gracias Marxelo . ¿Podriamos pensar que en el " Hub " la pintura no fraguó es decir tuvo problemas  de " Secado " ?


----------



## Marxelo

Aparentemente secado y curado son dos procesos distintos. En algunos casos pueden darse los dos, o sólo uno de ellos.


----------



## josepad

Marxelo said:


> Por lo que pude leer, el *curado* es un proceso mediante el cual se logra la polimerización de la resina de la pintura. Hay diversos métodos (calor, radiación UV, etc.). Eso lograría un mejor acabado de la pintura. Las pinturas pueden o no ser sometidas a ese proceso dependiendo de sus propiedades químicas y su composición.


 
Gracias, Marxelo:

¡Muy interesante!


----------

